# whats an optical drive?



## Rick0024 (Sep 26, 2004)

can anyone explain what, where,and what it does? thanks Rick


----------



## notsobizzymofo (Nov 12, 2004)

Rick0024 said:


> can anyone explain what, where,and what it does? thanks Rick



You might be asking yourself, what exactly is an optical drive? Well, it is any data storage media that uses a laser to write or retrieve information. The most common form of optical media is CD, but there are also CD-R, CD-RW, DVD, DVD-RAM, MiniDisc, etc. 


-slick


----------



## Rick0024 (Sep 26, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks again


----------

